# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  wtb: Ai Goromo Male

## Lebakbulus FF

om om semua,

kalau ada yang mau lepas* Ai Goromo Male*.....
boleh di infokan / share foto dan video.....
lokasi di utamakan jabodetabek......

- ukuran minimal 40-45 cm.
- ring anggur rapih
- kiwa sharp


Terima Kasih........

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YudiHP

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

